# Joes auto works



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Were going to play around with this bike and hook it up and ill post all the work as we move along u can also check out all my other work on paint & body forum under "check out my patterns"


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn that shit's CLEAN!!   
what clor is it??


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Jul 13 2006, 02:00 PM~5767837
> *Damn that shit's CLEAN!!
> what clor is it??
> *


Silver off a hon  da and jumbo silver flake house of color


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Black diamond with cobalt blue


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

CLEAN frames man!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh my god, I cant wait to see this, this man does increadible work!


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

DAM THAT DARK BLUE FRAME, LOOKS SO FUCKING BAD!!!! ONE OF THE BEST COLORS I SEEN. GOOD WORK MAN.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

clean ass work was laid out good


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jul 13 2006, 05:12 PM~5769009
> *DAM THAT DARK BLUE FRAME, LOOKS SO FUCKING BAD!!!! ONE OF THE BEST COLORS I SEEN. GOOD WORK MAN.
> *


 black diamond ,cobalt blue


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

the silver 1 iz badazz!!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Isnt the 20" a schwinn? The 26" color is sooooooooooooo intense.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

darn it, just so everyone knows, the frame i'm working on was gonna be silver metal specks. i don't want anyone to think i got it from this guy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 14 2006, 11:19 AM~5773301
> *darn it, just so everyone knows, the frame i'm working on was gonna be silver metal specks.  i don't want anyone to think i got it from this guy
> *


NOES FRUSTRATED


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just a little :biggrin: 

naw, i'm not. i just had that same color in mind when i started working on this frame, but with a little extra something something :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What happened to the green combo you wanted?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2006, 12:12 PM~5773504
> *What happened to the green combo you wanted?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

bitchen nice frames


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 02:33 PM~6116422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very nice work. What are your prices?


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

wow! murals in there holy shit


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 01:26 PM~6116836
> *Very nice work.  What are your prices?
> *


this bike was 500. but we still aint done you,ll see


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 6 2006, 01:30 PM~6116886
> *wow! murals in there holy shit
> *


 those aint murals they are hand drawn prison style tattoos the murals are next


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 01:34 PM~6116900
> *this bike was 500. but we still aint done you,ll see
> *


WAT DO U GET FOR 500$


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 04:36 PM~6116909
> *those aint murals they are hand drawn prison style tattoos the murals are next
> *


ya i was think itd be hard to get an airbrush in such a tight space, looks real good.
cant wait to see it done


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

HAHA "prison style"
thats funny for some reason
nice bike though


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

you can do some good work


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 6 2006, 02:04 PM~6117159
> *HAHA "prison style"
> thats funny for some reason
> nice bike though
> *


well i dont know if u were fimiliar with those pretty prison calages but we said lets try somrthing different,


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 6 2006, 01:37 PM~6116920
> *WAT DO U GET FOR 500$
> *


weld plates, do body work, base w/ flake, murals, calages. graphics in kandy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 7 2006, 12:46 AM~6117561
> *weld plates, do body work, base w/ flake, murals, calages. graphics in kandy
> *


Got any samples of murals you've done?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 04:50 PM~6117604
> *Got any samples of murals you've done?
> *


x2


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

This is the kind of work u get


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 7 2006, 02:06 AM~6118125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Alberto Herrera did the murals on that car


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

or this


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

He did he does all of our work


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

hell be touching this bike up pretty soon  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 7 2006, 02:08 AM~6118139
> *He did he does all of our work
> *


Alberto is da man :thumbsup: Tell him I say hey next time you talk to him. He's gonna be doing something for me after Vegas


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 04:10 PM~6118153
> *Alberto is da man :thumbsup:  Tell him I say hey next time you talk to him.  He's gonna be doing something for me after Vegas
> *


i will stay up and good luck :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 04:10 PM~6118153
> *Alberto is da man :thumbsup:  Tell him I say hey next time you talk to him.  He's gonna be doing something for me after Vegas
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

man, cant wait to see this one finished.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 03:07 PM~6118134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, im in love with that right there!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 03:11 AM~6118497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 6 2006, 05:11 PM~6118497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U aint right :biggrin: LOL


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Got the bike back heres the murals


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Now its time for the patterns c wht we could come up with


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 5 2006, 07:12 AM~6311106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  How much do you guys charge to paint a bike frame?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

who did the murals?????????????u have a #


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 5 2006, 07:20 AM~6311167
> *who did the murals?????????????u have a #
> *


Alberto Herrera out in Visaila
559-635-1895


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2006, 08:19 AM~6311162
> *  How much do you guys charge to paint a bike frame?
> *


it depends what u want this one was 500.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 5 2006, 07:29 AM~6311212
> *it depends what u want this one was 500.
> *


but you still have to add the candy? Patterns?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that frame is bad.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. them murals are the shit..


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah I like them too.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2006, 02:27 AM~6311529
> *yeah.. them murals are the shit..
> *


x2 does anyone no who did the murals?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, I love it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow+Oct 5 2006, 01:33 PM~6313447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

that paint job looks tight


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

THATS A FIRME COLOR


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

them murals look real good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

them murals look real good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

them murals look real good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes noe.. we know for the 3rd time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2006, 05:23 AM~6319234
> *yes noe.. we know for the 3rd time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Still playing with it


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice........


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2006, 01:27 PM~6363202
> *nice........
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 5 2006, 08:12 AM~6311106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE MURALS


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 13 2006, 02:24 PM~6363538
> *WHO DID THE MURALS
> *


Alberto Hererra did the murals as far as prices talk to him 559-635*1895


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 13 2006, 03:01 PM~6363740
> *Alberto Hererra did the murals as far as prices talk to him 559-635*1895
> *


THNXS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 14 2006, 01:01 AM~6363740
> *Alberto Hererra did the murals as far as prices talk to him 559-635*1895
> *



Alberto took Best Murals on a Truck and Bike this year in Vegas


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2006, 03:45 PM~6364020
> *Alberto took Best Murals on a Truck and Bike this year in Vegas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Best Bike Murals on Pinnacle. I saw these and they are very clean and detailed


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

DAMN IM GONNA SEE WAT HE CAN DO FOR ME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2006, 02:45 PM~6364020
> *Alberto took Best Murals on a Truck and Bike this year in Vegas
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 06:25 PM~6364838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X4


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2006, 08:08 PM~6365394
> *X4
> *


x a bag of cookies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2006, 08:05 PM~6365736
> *x a bag of cookies
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 09:15 PM~6365818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit.. i almost fell out my chair


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2006, 09:32 PM~6365986
> *aww shit.. i almost fell out my chair
> *


 dam im getting hungry


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 16 2006, 08:24 AM~6377243
> *dam im getting hungry
> *


u aint lying :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check it out


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Another :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i would have liked to see a step by step of how you did that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats the shit....


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 16 2006, 12:13 PM~6378927
> *i would have liked to see a step by step of how you did that
> *


We are going to do my employees bike next and that one ill do a st  ep by step custom job


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 16 2006, 10:38 PM~6379104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 16 2006, 12:38 PM~6379104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

please tell me how the fuck did he do the murals inside the skirts that bike is the shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 16 2006, 11:38 AM~6379104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to see that at the shows soon.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

that paint job is tight


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so are you selling this frame ?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 17 2006, 12:13 AM~6383637
> *so are you selling this frame ?
> *



this is a cutomers frame but u can have one made to your liking


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 16 2006, 01:25 PM~6379024
> *We are going to do my employees bike next and that one ill do a st  ep by step custom job
> *



please!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

WHO HAS Alberto Hererra EMAIL ADDRESS


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

How much do you charge for a frame painted like that ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 17 2006, 11:51 AM~6386644
> *WHO HAS Alberto Hererra EMAIL ADDRESS
> *


call him. 559-635-1895


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Oct 17 2006, 04:03 PM~6388443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2006, 08:23 PM~6389802
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN I LOVE IT
 ONE OF THE BEST PAINT JOBS I SEEN ON A BIKE


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 18 2006, 06:55 PM~6397131
> *DAMN I LOVE IT
> ONE OF THE BEST PAINT JOBS I SEEN ON A BIKE
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

THEM MURALS LOOK CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 18 2006, 06:55 PM~6397131
> *DAMN I LOVE IT
> ONE OF THE BEST PAINT JOBS I SEEN ON A BIKE
> *


The bike is completed ill post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 28 2006, 02:10 PM~6463678
> *The bike is completed ill post pics later :biggrin:
> *


i been waiting to see the completed project.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 29 2006, 08:10 AM~6463678
> *The bike is completed ill post pics later :biggrin:
> *


kool can't wait to see these pics


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Our next project


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2007, 11:42 PM~7249699
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice lookin trike frame man :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 16 2006, 11:38 AM~6379104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of it done?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2007, 01:56 PM~7249800
> *any pics of it done?
> *


yes ill post them tommorow got to take pics of it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2007, 12:58 PM~7249823
> *yes ill post them tommorow got to take pics of it.
> *


  cant wait


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool.. now you got alot of room for patterns on this one


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 02:38 PM~7250101
> *cool.. now you got alot of room for patterns on this one
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 02:38 PM~7250101
> *cool.. now you got alot of room for patterns on this one
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post pics of the other frame done :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 17 2006, 05:36 AM~6379085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


soo much flake, frame is nice as, good job on it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2007, 04:43 PM~7249710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thatz what im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

here it is


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

love it bro!!! 

I'll do a new frame soon... PM for prices please!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 14 2007, 10:10 AM~7259085
> *love it bro!!!
> 
> I'll do a new frame soon... PM for prices please!
> *


cool


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 14 2007, 11:10 AM~7259085
> *love it bro!!!
> 
> I'll do a new frame soon... PM for prices please!*



:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

out standing


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 14 2007, 05:42 PM~7262541
> *out standing
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 15 2007, 02:58 AM~7258964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 14 2007, 08:56 AM~7258944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 07:12 PM~7252292
> *post pics of the other frame done :biggrin:
> *


Done Finally


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

that one has the pencil murals right?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 28 2008, 08:30 AM~10753143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 14 2007, 07:58 PM~7258964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike, just add some custom parts on there and it'll be even better.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 28 2008, 08:30 AM~10753143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a trike right?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thats a nice red frame i wanna see it complete


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 28 2008, 08:30 AM~10753143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome but is the chain going to pass through the square were iam guess screens will go ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 28 2008, 08:30 AM~10753143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 28 2008, 11:42 AM~10754491
> *looks awesome but is the chain going to pass through the square were iam guess screens will go ?
> *


good question :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 28 2008, 08:30 AM~10753143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait till my daughters bike aquua splash is done


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Clean bike would look sweet with some custom parts


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2008, 10:44 AM~10754023
> *This is a trike right?
> *


yes sir


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 28 2008, 11:42 AM~10754491
> *looks awesome but is the chain going to pass through the square were iam guess screens will go ?
> *


its supposed to be by remote


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 28 2008, 06:09 PM~10757360
> *Clean bike would look sweet with some custom parts
> *


this one will b


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 28 2008, 07:12 PM~10757920
> *its supposed to be by remote
> *


the chain ? wow crazy


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

got one more new project


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2008, 10:44 AM~10754023
> *This is a trike right?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 10 2008, 06:46 PM~10841459
> *:uh:
> *


I can help you with that staring problem.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2008, 06:52 PM~10841499
> *I can help you with that staring problem.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just let me know.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

lol


----------

